# Slooow Night



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Took my dad out for a few hours. Killed one flounder, after seeing a total of... one flounder. Crabs and mullet kept us entertained. Got to use my new crab smasher (crabmaster2) to remove some crab meat to stuff the flounder. Worked good.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Slow night but a table full of meat works out!!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang good sized mullet. Congrats.


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

At least you're not going home hungry! Nice job.


----------

